# Hoyt Vantage elite plus



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Hoyt vantage elite plus??? I need a new target bow and not sure what to get. Any ideas???


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

They are nice I shot one but liked the Contender Elite more for me that is. I really like the 3000 limbs also

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> They are nice I shot one but liked the Contender Elite more for me that is. I really like the 3000 limbs also
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Was this for Fingers??....Just wondering, I've shot a couple Contenders, with XT-2000 limbs, and didnt think they were any better/worse than an UltraTec...I have owned a Vantage Pro, and own a Vantage X-7 now, shot a Vantage Elite a bit, I think that these are all great Finger bows, at least for what I use them for, and at my draw length.....I'd like to hear more about the Contender Elite with XT-3000 limbs, if You are shooting it with Fingers.....Thanks..........Jim


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Iwill shoot fingers with this bow. I wondered about the shoot through. Any problems?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

if your still open to suggestions, look at the New Breed Cybord or Horizon


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

abe archer said:


> Iwill shoot fingers with this bow. I wondered about the shoot through. Any problems?


......I've never had any trouble with shooting Fingers with any shoot-through riser, or cable system....My main go-to bow right now is a PSE Dominator Pro, which is a shoot-through....And I also just set up a Hoyt Pro Elite, with a shoot-through cable system......It takes another second or two to load the arrows, but I'm used to it....Hope this helps......Jim


----------



## ImMrgee (Dec 29, 2010)

The two I would suggest for fingers would be the Hoyt Vantage LTD which is designed for finger shooters or Athens Archery has a 41" axle to axle bow called the Excell. I always look for a bow with forgiving brace height usually 8" and both these bows offer that.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

abe archer said:


> Iwill shoot fingers with this bow. I wondered about the shoot through. Any problems?


Dean , you will have NO problems with the shoot thru , talked with Bruce last nite and he thought you were leaning towards a contender elite with 3000s , my personal oppinion is this would be the better bow for you , see you in Vegas , later dan


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

My contender elite came yesterday. Shoots great. See you in Vegas, Dan.


----------

